
Personality, Gender, and Age in the Language of Social Media - supo
http://www.plosone.org/article/info%3Adoi%2F10.1371%2Fjournal.pone.0073791
======
Xcelerate
It's interesting to see from the graphs how 35 years of age seems to be the
"crossover" point where the prevalence of words like "we, family, friends,
interview, kind, caring" over take "haha, lol, :P, jk, stupid, ugh". I wonder
if 35 is some kind of maturity point.

I'm also rather shocked at the difference between male and female vocabulary.
Words in the male category seem outright angry and violent.

~~~
lake99
Either that, or people born after 1980, the kind that mostly grew up with the
internet and cell phones, express themselves differently from the rest of us,
and may continue to do so for the rest of their lives.

So, while "we, family, interview, kind, caring" may become more common in
their vocabulary, "haha, lol, :P, jk, stupid, ugh" might never leave. All this
is just conjecture, of course. Let's see how things go.

------
TazeTSchnitzel
Interesting that apparently Christians are more emotionally stable, and that
"anime" is the single biggest word in the introvert group. The latter wouldn't
surprise me.

Also interests me, as a transgender girl, that I don't really use most of the
words in "male" or "female" groups much at all, though I seem to lean on the
"female" one. I certainly use "shopping", "can't wait", "my hair", "her",
"she", "cute", "^_^", "<3", ";D" and "^.^" a lot more than most of the words
on the male one, in spite of my interests being more stereotypically "male".
Though I do use "fuck" a lot.

Not sure if this is particularly validating or not.

I'm also very definitely on the "neuroticism" side, which is no surprise.

------
itchitawa
Judging by the F-word, most Facebook users seem to be neurotic 19-22 year old
males.

~~~
angersock
Because nobody born before '95 ever used 'fuck' in casual conversation.

Right.

